# happy B-day, POKER!



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

44 yrs old? damn, i can't wait til i grow up. i wonder what i'll be?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

AND, rkt, and justso. 

happy B-day.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the two old farts 

And of coarse HAPPY BIRTHDAY to justso.

Drink, smoke and be merry:w :al :w 



u


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> *44 yrs old? damn, i can't wait til i grow up. i wonder what i'll be? *


You'll be 44 years old! :r

Thanks guys!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

:r 

Great response.


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

What are you three younguns doing on your birthday?? Smoking a big old expensive cigar or getting a piece of............cake!

Have a great one and many more!!


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

happy birthday!!

jimmy


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

happy birthday!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Happy Birthday Kelly. :al :w  :u


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy Birthday! Hope you find time in your day to enjoy a great cigar.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!

Smokin one tonight in your honor!!!


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy Birthday Kelly!!

Damn, I didn't know I was grown up already


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

kelly rkt & justin

happy birthday all you youngsters.

funny...being old...you always think its someone about 15 years older than yourself.

derrek


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Happy Birthday to all you kids. :r


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

haaaah-peeeeee buhhhhthdayeee!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)




----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh my GOD :r MFAO............that is great


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy Birthday Poker..
Hope it was a great day!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

happy bday to all y'all. kelly, i will be there sat nite to help celebrate your bday (and jen's bday too)- so look out! and, i prefer peach 3-leches cake... bet it tastes good with one of those punch monarcas!!!


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Kelly!


----------



## CCSmith (May 10, 2002)

Happy birthday, Kelly! Didn't realize our birthdays were so close; I have a couple years on you, though  :al


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

HAPPY BHERFDAY KELLY!


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy Birthday!! :w 

I know you will light up something special!!

Barry


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

Happy Birthday! Maybe we should get a collection going. We each can add One Dowrah!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Happy Birthday Kelly!

Now they measure your age in decades, soon they'll measure your age in fractions of a century. Congrats on staying above the dirt this long!


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday Kelly!!!


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

Happy, happy, joy, joy, Bro! What are you celebrating with?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks guys, mucho appreciated.

Have no idea on what to smoke when I get home but a Partagas 155 has been calling my name for a while now from deep in the humi. Depends on how long the damn commute takes me to get home LOL!


Thanks again everyone


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

feliz cumpleanos a ti!!!


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday Poker! I'll smoke a imported hand rolled cigar in your honor tonight!


----------



## DiverBob (Apr 15, 2002)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

Happy Birthday Poker!


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy Birthday Bro!!!!!!!


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Happy Birthday and*

Many more!!!!Poker, hope you get some action tonight........LOL


----------



## smokeymo (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy B day mi hermano

All the best.

Mitch


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

I hope it was great


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Happy birthday Kelly! Hope you had a good one


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Happy Birthday Kelly! Won't be down until later on Sat, probably around 9, so stick around David!


----------



## SDAndy (Aug 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday. Hope you had a special smoke today.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Happy belated B-day dude!

MoTheMan


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Hope your birthday was a blast!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Appears I missed the train.
Happy Birthday.
.
Love that Blue Audi.


----------



## one90proof (Dec 26, 2003)

I sure did miss this one.....happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks guys! Figured I'd treat myself to a lil somthin for my birthday, so I ordered a nice performance catback exhaust system for the Audi. Arrived today and cant wait to get it on the car.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

poker said:


> *Thanks guys! Figured I'd treat myself to a lil somthin for my birthday, so I ordered a nice performance catback exhaust system for the Audi. Arrived today and cant wait to get it on the car. *


Cool, does it have a 6" tip on it?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Nope, that would be too yukky. 100mm tips (2)


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Kelly,
I am envious of your car.
My 330i is great but I just want faster.
I found a super-charger kit that will "turn your 330i into an M3"
An upgrade of 120 hp. Can't decide weather to add performance or buy a new car. M3 or S4 would be my only choices. 
Appears you are very happy with you S4.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Hello Bruce,

Yes, very happy. I had one incident where the intake manifold was warped thus it created a vacuum leak. Took a while to get fixed (21 days due to parts from Germany) but got a brand new A6 3.0 to putt around in while mine was down (no charge). Car runs 100% perfect now. 
I too, was tossed on whether to get an M3 or a S4. I liked the M3 but 61-63K was a bit more than I wanted to spend. Dealers didnt even want to knock off 10 cents. This was enough to sway me to the Audi.

Problems? Most all hi performance cars will have problems here and there in one way or another. Its just their nature. 
M3 or S4, either way you'll be happy. Its all in what you like and what your needs are. I liked the idea of 4 wheel drive (quatro), 4 doors & a stealthy sort of look.  

Milltek catback exhaust going in this weekend.
19" wheels & adjustable coil overs going on by the summer.


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce5 said:


> *Kelly,
> I am envious of your car.
> My 330i is great but I just want faster.
> I found a super-charger kit that will "turn your 330i into an M3"
> ...


Go for the S4 like Kelly.

The all wheel drive will be a plus for the East Coast weather you get.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I just happen to be looking at a particular Road and Track that I am sure Kelly has read. It is the Dec 03 issue and it features the S4 vs the M3 vs the C32 AMG. I am not ready to buy yet.... just dreaming right now. Hopefully I will not need the a car for the east coast weather .... I phone interview for a job in So Cal tmrw. If I get the job and then get out there....then it will be new car time. 
.
Keep your fingers crossed guys.
.
By the way, the S4 won the contest.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*GOOD LUCK BRUCE!*


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

*Exhaust*

Hey Poker, how'd the cat-back work out for you?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

excellent! Made by Milltek Sport. Added 20HP & 18 ft/lbs more torque but not much louder than stock. Deeper tone without the loudness. Exactly what I was looking for.

Link below is a supercharged S4 for those with very deep pockets

(550HP!)

http://www.rennsport.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2078&highlight=S4


----------

